# Account Change: Downgraded from FSD to EAP - anyone else?



## scooterman (Feb 3, 2019)

With the connectivity subscription announcement, I decided to logon to my account to see when my free service expires (just under 1 year after I took delivery). But I also happened to notice that my account no longer shows FSD under Options and it now shows Enhanced Autopilot. I have a chat request into customer service but am curious if anyone else had this issue.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mine is still correctly showing FSD.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

scooterman said:


> With the connectivity subscription announcement, I decided to logon to my account to see when my free service expires (just under 1 year after I took delivery). But I also happened to notice that my account no longer shows FSD under Options and it now shows Enhanced Autopilot. I have a chat request into customer service but am curious if anyone else had this issue.


This doesn't answer anything for you, but here is my experience with this:

I still have FSD showing:

Options
Premium Interior
Enhanced Autopilot

Post Delivery Options
Full Self-Driving Capability
Invoice (Link to invoice showing price)

I started with EAP, and added FSD during one day "fire sale". I did also opt to pay the $9.99 per month for connectivity, which I understood to come with the car free for only one year - it's been almost 15 months), so I was not surprised.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I still have FSD showing in my account. Also signed up for premium connectivity to start on Jan 1 after complimentary premium connectivity ends.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

My account changed from Enhanced Auto Pilot to Auto Pilot recently. After numerous emails, calls and chats it was not changed.

After the recent announcement about Premium Connectivity, I checked my account details and lo and behold mine is back to EAP.

i read somewhere that Tesla was trying to make all of the different websites, R, S, X, 3 and Y the same format. In the process some of the account information was unexpectedly changed. I have no idea if this is factual or not.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

jdcollins5 said:


> i read somewhere that Tesla was trying to make all of the different websites, R, S, X, 3 and Y the same format. In the process some of the account information was unexpectedly changed. I have no idea if this is factual or not.


hmmmm, so does it matter if we have an S 3 or X? I see by signature files that most respondents are M3 owners. What is OP? (Does it matter?) Trying to figure out common denominator.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

jdcollins5 said:


> My account changed from Enhanced Auto Pilot to Auto Pilot recently. After numerous emails, calls and chats it was not changed.
> 
> After the recent announcement about Premium Connectivity, I checked my account details and lo and behold mine is back to EAP.
> 
> i read somewhere that Tesla was trying to make all of the different websites, R, S, X, 3 and Y the same format. In the process some of the account information was unexpectedly changed. I have no idea if this is factual or not.


Was it just the info in your account that changed, or did you lose the functionality, too? Either way is not good, of course.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

My account still shows FSD and I just subscribed to premium yesterday


----------



## scooterman (Feb 3, 2019)

I haven't lost any functionality yet. Hopefully, customer service will get back to me and give a satisfying answer (like, we fixed it...). Very odd.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FWIW: Firefox on my (up to date) Windows 7 laptop computer will not let me sign into my Tesla account, it keeps bouncing back with some sort of clock or date time issue.

No issue via my Android tablet.

Maybe their website is having a bad day ;-p


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Was it just the info in your account that changed, or did you lose the functionality, too? Either way is not good, of course.


It was just account details. I still have all EAP features.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Day 1 fsd purchase...still shows for me.









aside: I don't however had the link to get/extend premium connectivity. (Canada screenshot)


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

jdcollins5 said:


> i read somewhere that Tesla was trying to make all of the different websites, R, S, X, 3 and Y the same format.





bsunny said:


> hmmmm, so does it matter if we have an S 3 or X?


I can confirm that there used to be a very different format for the car info on my Tesla account for the model X and the model 3. I can also confirm that the format is now the same. FSD is showing appropriately for me on both.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Every time they mess with their web site they break stuff for a few days, and every time we start speculating about how it effects the services we purchased or didn't purchase yet. And every time, it all goes back to the way it was a few days later.

So the answer for right now is wait and see.


----------



## scooterman (Feb 3, 2019)

Semi-resolved... It turns out, I was able to confirm from customer service that my account does have FSD and that the website is just wrong. Unfortunately, getting it changed is not easy, as I need to get someone from the delivery showroom to generate a new Order Agreement to update from EAP to FSD. I've decided it is not worth the effort as I have multiple emails confirming that I have FSD and in the APP, it shows FSD was purchased under the Upgrade menu. And I seem to be getting the software upgrades...the real test will be when I seek the HW3.0 upgrade...

Hope others that made an order before 2/28/19 but took delivery after the announced FSD/EAP changes don't have as many issues as I did...


----------



## Friedrich (Mar 4, 2017)

Basically the same happened to my account.
Bought the car with EAP and was grandfathered in with FSD (ordered befor the split of AP and EAP, took delivery afterwards). 
For a long time my account showed EAP. Then one day, without any message, my account showed FSD. Then, sometime in December, it reverted back to EAP. I'm not really concerned, as here in Europe most of the FSD features are not activated or not usable in a practical way.
When it comes time to trade in my Model 3 for the Model Y I will make sure to get written confirmation that my car has FSD to get a proper valuation.


----------

